# henefer echo cow elk



## 343 (Dec 21, 2009)

drew the tag this year, has anybody been up there yet? can you tell me if the elk have moved in or not if so how far in are they? thanks..


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

343 you lucky dog. Didnt you draw this tag last year too ? I did'nt draw it this year, but a couple buddies did. Taking them up after the snow flies. I'll keep you posted if you do the same.. Fire Canyon has always been good to us


----------



## 343 (Dec 21, 2009)

yes i did draw the tag last year.. some times even a blilnd squirl gets a nut.... i will keep you posted on weather or not i see them i have been going in through the cemetary area, is it any faster to go through the fire canyon area if they are clear in the hell back in there??


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

There are over 80 tags for this unit.
Lets post where to go on here so everyone and there freaking dog can go there.
There are hundreds of people that look at this da.


----------



## 343 (Dec 21, 2009)

gees did not think it was that big of a deal for a cow elk. its there winter grounds relax, broncbuster, do you have the tag as well???


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

343 I'll PM you when we locate the elk it's a top secret area, so don't tell broncbuster 8)


----------



## 343 (Dec 21, 2009)

will do the same thing... thanks bud........ was going to try and go this weekend but i might wait and see what if any this storm puts down first...


----------



## treedagain (Nov 21, 2009)

for broncbuster, there are only 3 ways into the area. from what the DWR told me you CANNOT hunt the WMA thru private land....if you plan on doing that i would verify with them.....they LOVE to give tickets

CEMETERY: park and walkin. the road splits a little ways in. if there is snow go to the right and hunt the low hills, if there is not too much hike up the main road. be careful when you get in about 3 miles there is a CWMU off to the west.

FIRE CANYON: park at the parking lot and hike in. the road will switch back up...depending on amount of snow they could be pretty low....check all the side canyons, they will be in them.

JUST WEST OF FIRE CANYON: there is a side road that ends at the fence/border of the WMA. park at the gate and hike in. this is a GOOD spot to check.... especially if the horse hunters are around.

i like to glass from the overpass and even the freeway to check on the lower slopes to see where they are feeding....

good luck and let us know how you did....reminder it is easier to pack out of the bottoms to the main road...


----------



## treedagain (Nov 21, 2009)

BUMP.....a little tougher this year without snow.....hike in as far as you can from the fire canyon parking lot, the elk should be in their, just more up on top in the pines and aspens.....


----------



## 343 (Dec 21, 2009)

we need snow!!!! saw 6 bulls, groups of 2 was all. rode 16 miles sat. hope they will start to group up soon, and the cows move in....


----------



## treedagain (Nov 21, 2009)

BUMP....looks like a little weather on its way


----------



## 343 (Dec 21, 2009)

that will help out a bunch.... to bad i cant go this weekend or next sat. **** christmas partys..... mabye next friday..


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Me and my brother have tags again this year. Last weekend was just a good horse ride. Today we walked in and spent the whole day. At nearly 5 pm tonight I spotted a big herd. about 30 elk. We closed the distance to 100 yards, had the crosshairs on them. Safeties off and then.... We let them walk. It was late and cold and we were a long ways in and I am really busy tommorrow so I would not be able to go back untill.. maybe sunday or monday.. Hard to do but I feel pretty good about it. There will be more!


----------



## treedagain (Nov 21, 2009)

any luck with the recent weather????


----------



## 343 (Dec 21, 2009)

going up this friday, and sat if needed. anybody wanting to come for a ride is welcome just let me know...


----------



## treedagain (Nov 21, 2009)

well any luck...i saw a herd above fire canyon last week...they should be down within walking distance


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

The elk are in there now. My buddies hiked in through the gravel pit on Friday and saw a herd of about 30. Got one about 3 miles in on foot. Called me around 8:30 am to bring up the ponies.. Also had a buddy kill one yesterday on Christmas.. He said he got a big present haha


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Congrats to your buddies! Yesterday would have been a perfect day to drop one. Sunny and calm. Found myself wishing I could have gotten out for my Davis - N. Salt Lake tag, but I have to wait till this next weekend.


----------



## treedagain (Nov 21, 2009)

i would caution not using one of the PUBLIC access points.....last time i had a tag we got stuck back up above the gravel pit and ended up having to come out at one of the houses along the road, DWR stopped us on the road and was in process of chewing my a$$ and righting me and my group tickets..when the landowner came out and chewed HIS a$$ and told the dude he had videoed him hammering us and told him he would testify in our favor that it was not possible to go out any other way....the DWR dude also said that if we left the bikes and hiked out across private property he would have ticketed us for both leaving the bikes and for not leaving thru a approved access point...long story call and make sure you can access thru private...BTW great job on your cows


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Three tags for us this year. We did both horse hunts and foot hunts. I got mine first.[attachment=5:20pq66eu]IMG_0802.JPG[/attachment:20pq66eu]
Then my brother got his last friday.[attachment=4:20pq66eu]IMG_0810.JPG[/attachment:20pq66eu]
then my fourteen year old got his on christmas eve.[attachment=3:20pq66eu]IMG_0820.JPG[/attachment:20pq66eu]

It was once again a great adventure. Had alot of fun using the horses and mules to pack out. Except for my son's, we packed it out with a couple frame packs and an ice fishing sled.[attachment=2:20pq66eu]IMG_0815.JPG[/attachment:20pq66eu][attachment=0:20pq66eu]IMG_0822.JPG[/attachment:20pq66eu]

My brother also got a nice coyote pelt out of the deal[attachment=1:20pq66eu]IMG_0801.JPG[/attachment:20pq66eu]


----------



## 343 (Dec 21, 2009)

filled my tag on the 21st of dec. then filled my buddys tag on the 4th of jan, it was a fun and sometimes hard hunt...... but well worth it....


----------

